# Younger Women, My Mindset



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I can talk to younger women so more effectively than older women. I think it's because younger women like the fact that someone is interested in them. But it seems older women (you figure the cutoff for yourself) are more suspicious of my interest in them. They may have been thru some bad relationships or whatever. And I've decided I don't care. I'm young in my outlook and I'm not going to act "mature" just to prove I'm a fuddy duddy. Or maybe I just need to become a therapist so I can "legally" delve into people's lives. I find that so fascinating.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Hmmm interesting...I think I read somewhere along the line here or maybe at SAF that you are 49, am I correct in thinking that? And if so, what is the age groups you are referring to? The age group you are interested in dating and the age group of women you feel are too "old" for you 

I have no problem with people dating whom they feel comfortable with, my husband is 52 and I am going to be 39 shortly. Age isnt a problem when both parties are mature.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I hate when people make me think!! :lol I'm 45 and I honestly wouldn't date a teenager or anything creepy like that. But today I had a nice mature conversation with a 22 yr old woman. I guess I just need someone with the right balance of idealism/maturity/fun. I also know that I like to show, guide or open up new experiences for people. So maybe a younger woman's in experience feeds this? Now I'm all confused...thanks Penny!! :con :lol


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

You find it easier to talk to younger women because you might get a chance to mold them into the kind of woman you would want. Older women have their own experiences and ideas. That can be scary for most guys.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Evolutionarily speaking, younger women do tend to like older men. It goes back to prehistoric times. More experience and actual survival meant he could provide better than a younger male.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I think Fairleigh is young at heart and he's playful and has such a fun personality, that's why he gets along better with younger chicks with no baggage and some sort of innocence left. 

That's just my thoughts on it.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Razorblade Kiss said:


> younger chicks with no baggage and some sort of innocence left.
> 
> That's just my thoughts on it.


Here is a question and I swear I am not trying to be argumentative or a *****...just discussing and in hypothetical and generalizations...lets not get too serious here...

1. If younger chicks have no "baggage" and older ones do, wouldnt it be logical to assume that younger guys have no baggage and older ones do? And, if so, then isnt it unfair of of guy to expect someone to live 40+ years without having any kind of life experience or loss of innocence?

2. If a older woman has no "innocence" left at 45, how can a man of 45 have innocence left?

3. At what age does the "innocence" disappear, as I see very young girls that have no shred of innocence detectable...:lol

Now remember, I am just talking, not about anyone specific and in very vague, hypothetical, generalized terms ....this is meant to be a light discussion....not trying to solve problems or put labels on anything....just some vague thoughts....

Edit to say that I know I usually am the one saying NOT to generalize here but I am also not saying that ALL MEN feel this way or THAT ALL YOUNGER/OLDER women feel that way...and trying to attach some kind of label to anyone.....just to be clear...


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Maybe innocence is a more attractive trait in females for men, rather than vice versa. It might be that depth and character through life experiences, rendering them unable to be fooled as easily as younger women, is carefully labeled and dismissed as baggage in mature females.

I don't really know. It could be just semantics for the simple fact that men are usually hot for young women.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

embers said:


> I don't really know. It could be just semantics for the simple fact that men are usually hot for young women.



_That's what I love about high school girls, man. I keep getting older, they stay the same age._


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Penny said:


> Razorblade Kiss said:
> 
> 
> > younger chicks with no baggage and some sort of innocence left.
> ...


I know what you mean, I'm talking about fairleigh specifically, not other guys. Fairleigh doesn't have any "baggage" and I think that's why he's into someone more on the simple, carefree side. And I wasn't trying to say only older chicks have baggage, but many do. There are also younger chicks with baggage too. But I was just saying generally older women probably have more "baggage" because they've lived longer and have more mileage on 'em. Not all of them though.



> 2. If a older woman has no "innocence" left at 45, how can a man of 45 have innocence left?


I'm mainly focusing on this situation and guys here on this board. Out in the real world, an average 45 yr old probably doesn't have much innocence left. But there are guys here in their 30's and 40's who have no experience, that's why I consider them more innocent than "the normals" (no offense you guys).



> 3. At what age does the "innocence" disappear, as I see very young girls that have no shred of innocence detectable...:lol


HAHAHAHA, I absolutely agree! When I made my original statement I was really just talking about fairleigh's situation and his type of personality, he's more on the "innocent" side. It's a difference between us and "the normals"

I don't even know if I just made any sense. lol


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I think I'd like to jump in here.

What Amocholes said is correct. Through our genetic makeup, modern humans have inherited a lot of physical, mental, and emotional traits from our Neanderthal ancestors. It really is about survival, and it's the survival mechanism stemming from the mammalian part of our brain which dictates what type of males and females the opposite sex prefers. For males in general, the ideal woman is young, fertile, has youthful-looking skin, and child-bearing hips, all of them being distinguishing characteristics of procreation and survival.

For women in general, the ideal man is, well, I'll just make it short and say the JFK Jr. type. I think we can all guess the traits of that.

It doesn't end there though. Through macroevolution, humans are the only species that have evolved beyond the primitive ways our ancestors used to think and feel. We've developed a sense of rational thinking and intelligence which allow us to see other people in a more internal and soul-like way; meaning, beauty really is more than skin deep.

So while modern humans still has leftovers from our ancestors, and which all the rest of the animal kingdom still has, we've also evolved in ways that no other species have.

The survival instinct, and all of the traits that go with it, operates on more of a subconscious level, even if we have become aware of it consciously. The rational thinking parts of ourselves are on the conscious level. It's both of these genetic makeups which dictate how we interact socially and sexually. Since everybody is different, obviously, some people will have more of one trait or traits than others. The amygdala, which plays a big role in the flight-or-fight response, also governs these types of behavior.

Even though the women in this thread make fair points, I'm quite certain that Amocholes is correct, and that is why Fairleigh, through the subconscious mammalian part of his brain, has an easier time with younger women than older ones (please bear in mind I didn't say old ones).


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

embers said:


> Maybe innocence is a more attractive trait in females for men, rather than vice versa. *It might be that depth and character through life experiences, rendering them unable to be fooled as easily as younger women, is carefully labeled and dismissed as baggage in mature females.*
> I don't really know. It could be just semantics for the simple fact that men are usually hot for young women.


I'm trying to define what I mean by baggage: I guess I just mean like the older you get, the more jaded and bitter you become because of all your experiences, you've been through marriage/divorce, you have children, etc. Again not meaning ALL older females. Each individual is different.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Formerly Artie said:


> Even though the women in this thread make fair points, I'm quite certain that Amocholes is correct, and that is why Fairleigh, through the subconscious mammalian part of his brain, has an easier time with younger women than older ones (please bear in mind I didn't say old ones).


Yeah and all I really meant was fairleigh has a very playful, fun, innocent (yet wise) and carefree personality, maybe that's why he relates to younger girls easier, but he's also mature and very intelligent. He doesn't want to speak to some airhead, she has to be intelligent as well.

If I'm completely wrong fairleigh, set me straight.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

> I'm mainly focusing on this situation and guys here on this board. Out in the real world, an average 45 yr old probably doesn't have much innocence left. But there are guys here in their 30's and 40's who have no experience, that's why I consider them more innocent than "the normals" (no offense you guys).


That is great point and I hadnt even thought about it that way. There a good percentage of guys here that lack relationship experience in their 30s and such.

I have read about the guys on here that lack relationship experience at these ages....but fems??? Not sure about that...we outta do a poll I guess.

I would say that when I met my husband it would be fair to say that I had "baggage" since I had a kid that had just come into his teen years, a marriage/divorce, a failed engagement, etc.....hardly a babe in the woods...:lol but that is fine....I feel like I am much smarter about certain things than I was the first time I got married when I was a kid of 18.....It depends on what one considers "baggage" which is the question Ashley asked and I have always thought baggage meant comparing things to previous relationships and being wary because of previous experiences, perhaps to a fault, having kids etc......

But at the same time, the thought of DATING someone in their early 20s sounds ludicrous to me personally...but that is just me personally, not saying anyone else feels that way, and obviously it goes on a lot....it would just be very hard for me to get involved in someone who is in such a different part of their life than I am....but once again that is just me....

I dont want to make this personal about Fairleigh in any way, so I am not speaking about Fairleigh but in general.

But to me the older you get the more unlikely a successful relationship with someone in their 20s becomes, simply because you live, you learn and you have gone through certain things and you are looking for different things (usually) than someone in their early 20s might be......not to say it doesnt happen and cannot work, I am not saying that at all, but rather that who you are when you are, say my age, almost 39 versus who you are when you are 22 are usually completely different people.

I dont feel love is based on the closeness in years of the people involved but rather where they are in life and what common goals and desires and personality traits they share, that is more important. But that is much easier, I think for someone in, say their 40s or so, to find with some that someone in their early 30s....than in their early 20s....I realize MOST here are in their early 20s and hope that I am not offending them...and know I am speaking in the most general of terms as everyone is different...so no single label applies 

And as far as the "its how were genetically made up" thought process that has been spelled out, while I believe there is some validity there, I hardly think that is the reason.

Maybe its as simple as Embers puts it, "men are usually hot for young women..." :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

So-called "instincts" are merely learned cultural inclinations.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Razorblade Kiss said:


> If I'm completely wrong fairleigh, set me straight.


You mean you're not straight?.... :shock.. :cry

Only kidding!

But yes, I do agree with you. Fairleigh's "young at heart" attitude is part of his personality. But as I mentioned, everybody's makeup is different, and each person has more or less of a certain type trait than others.

Only Fairleigh really knows what's really in his heart and mind. I was only trying to explain the evolutionary part of ourselves we've inherited which isn't always apparent on the surface, Fairleigh notwithstanding.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

That's a nice belief.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Penny said:


> And as far as the "its how were genetically made up" thought process that has been spelled out, while I believe there is some validity there, I hardly think that is the reason.


Well, yes and no. 

The validity is scientifically there. It's just the "quantity" that each of us have. That's why I said humans have evolved past the "I want to sow my seeds in as many women as possible" stage, but we still have part of that primitive stage on the subconscious level.



LostInReverie said:


> So-called "instincts" are merely learned cultural inclinations.


Sorry Libby, but I just can't agree with that.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

That's okay. You're free to be wrong. Fortunately, we are not animals, nor have we descended from them. Although it does act as a good excuse for behavior.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

FC, he seems young at heart to me too. Not like one of those sweaty pasty guys who hang out at high schools with binoculars. :troll

but you never know...


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I think you completely missed everything I said, but, that's okay too.

Fortunately, we're human animals, and not animals in the way you were suggesting.

Being descended from animals, even though strongly supported and not proven, is as good as I'm willing to go with. Ironically, while I also believe in an afterlife and higher powers of consciousness, I'm not willing to believe that God created the world and man in six days. If that's what you believe, I'm perfectly fine with it.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

embers said:


> FC, he seems young at heart to me too. Not like one of those sweaty pasty guys who hang out at high schools with binoculars. :troll
> 
> but you never know...


 :lol He's a great guy.

..and when you guys get all scientific, that's when I zone out, Jeez....

Penny: I get what you're saying and as females you know we're more mature than guys anyway. (It's true guys, get over it)
I wouldn't want to date a guy in his early 20's, I'd be literally asking to be ****ed over. It's very rare you find a guy that young who isn't immature and all about getting laid and moving onto the next one. Hell, I've even met guys in their 30's with the same mentality.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Razorblade Kiss said:


> Hell, I've even met guys in their 30's with the same mentality.


 :yes How true is that!!!!!!!!!! :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Formerly Artie said:


> I'm not willing to believe that God created the world and man in six days. If that's what you believe, I'm perfectly fine with it.


Wow a God debate in Relationships?? I thought that was an S & C thing... :b


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I completely missed everything you said merely because I disagree with an evolutionary perspective? My, how unintelligent I must be. I am quite interested in animals and their behavior, I do understand the concept of instinct as an inborn pattern of behavior characteristic of a species and shaped by biological necessities such as survival and reproduction. However, I do not agree that we share the same strong natural impulse as is displayed by the animal kingdom. I believe we are separated by the will, conscience, and ability to reason where we are able to create ideas and concepts that when shared shape a culture and promote specific tendencies.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> However, I do not agree that we share the same strong natural impulse as is displayed by the animal kingdom. I believe we are separated by the will, conscience, and ability to reason where we are able to create ideas and concepts that when shared shape a culture and promote specific tendencies.


Well said, Libby!! :nw


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Penny said:


> Formerly Artie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not willing to believe that God created the world and man in six days. If that's what you believe, I'm perfectly fine with it.
> ...


Hehe Amazing how that happens...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Well that's what happens when people spit out evolutionary explanations for every damn thing.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> However, I do not agree that we share the same strong natural impulse as is displayed by the animal kingdom. I believe we are separated by the will, conscience, and ability to reason where we are able to create ideas and concepts that when shared shape a culture and promote specific tendencies.


I know! That's exactly what I said in my first post!

I guess it must be because of the following:



LostInReverie said:


> I completely missed everything you said merely because I disagree with an evolutionary perspective?


I swear I can't stand debating with women.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Where the heck did I put my nerve pills at.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

That is not exactly what you said. I disagree with the notion that



> The survival instinct, and all of the traits that go with it, operates on more of a subconscious level, even if we have become aware of it consciously.


Sexism is also a learned trait, one that disregards the conscience.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

No no no. Not that quote. The quote where I start the paragraph with "It doesn't end there though". What you said before is pretty much what I said. Let's agree on that part at least.

But if you want to disagree with that particular quote right above, then no problem. I'll just disagree with your disagreement of it.

As for sexism, you threw me a curve ball with that one, but instead of being long-winded about it, I'll just say that it could be either learned (eg through culture) or inherent, or a combination of both. Again, everyone is different.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Formerly Artie said:


> . I'll just disagree with your disagreement of it.


Well I will agree to disagree with your disagreement of her disagreement, agreed?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

And I was saying that merely because I disagreed with a part of your post does not mean that I "completely missed everything you said".


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Penny, after processing that in my brain for 20 seconds, I'll agree with your right to say it. :lol

Libby, fair enough. 


Btw, where's Amocheles at? I need some like, backup here.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Formerly Artie said:


> Penny, after processing that in my brain for 20 seconds, I'll agree with your right to say it. :lol
> 
> Libby, fair enough.
> 
> Btw, where's Amocheles at? I need some like, backup here.


no no don't do that, he'll ban us all! :hide

Just kidding Amocholes, you're loved here...please don't ban me tho k? thanks!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

LOL


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

embers said:


> Just kidding Amocholes, you're loved here...


You should have put that in bigger letters....

Everyone really needs to let that go....


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Penny, she was just kidding. 
No harm meant.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hmm, this is interesting. First, I think 'baggage' is unprocessed, unforgiven emotions attached to previous experiences. Just b/c someone has kids or ex's, that does not equal baggage. The parent who can't say hello to their ex, or can't mention them w/o getting angry and cussing, or poisons their children to hate their ex...that's baggage to me.

And so at 45, I have lots of failed relationships, but lots of experience to go on and make my next relationship that much better. Beginning with the person I choose. EXAMPLE: 30 minutes ago I was having a beer and this really pretty woman kept looking at me. And we began talking, a married couple in between us, and we all had fun chatting. The pretty woman said she was suffering from a broken heart and I love to hear broken heart stories. I inquired about the character of her ex or soon to be ex and I said she should forget him. He's not sensitive to her favorite things, remembering special dates and being "sweet" and considerate. And of course I told her I am. Which is true, I like getting my gf cards flowers etc for no reason or any reason. So I wrote down my name/number and gave it to her and told her to call me if she wanted to talk or have dinner. But if she had not mentioned that she liked the "sweet" attention of cards, notes etc, I would never have given the info to her. She's late twenties or early thirties, in case you're wondering. And I want her to call, but I'm realizing that I have to ask 10 to get one.



> 1. If younger chicks have no "baggage" and older ones do, wouldnt it be logical to assume that younger guys have no baggage and older ones do? And, if so, then isnt it unfair of of guy to expect someone to live 40+ years without having any kind of life experience or loss of innocence?
> 
> Younger guys have the opposite of no baggage, they have no sensitivity, which is like a lack of baggage. Of course someone living 40yrs is going to have issues, but how are they dealt with?
> 
> ...


Thanks Penny, your comments are always welcome and I take no offense.

Also, although yes I am "young at heart", I'm also a person who can attach my style to whom I'm speaking, but generally speaking, people think I'm 30-35. I just keep believing and hoping that I find someone who understands,like me, that to enjoy life, you have to maintain your innocence. Or else all the crap would just bring you down. And maybe younger women have that naturally. Evolution as a basis for picking a mate?? Nah. It's just a learned thing if women are choosing based on age. You could make the argument that age is not what they base decisions on at all, but that it is maturity and quite naturally older people are generally more mature than youngins.

Thank you Razorblade Kisses.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I was just talking to talk FC........that was all just vague generalized stuff....

I hadnt thought of baggage being how you describe and I would say that your description sounds right...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Razorblade Kiss said:


> Penny, she was just kidding.
> No harm meant.


I know, sorry....I just dont want Don to feel bad ops


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You guys are funny!! And I like it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

back to topic 

im the opposite. i find it easier to talk to women that are in their 40s. i think its because women my age are still in the clubbing/ getting drunk phase


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Good point. The "party girl" is not my type.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

well from my experience. excluding my ex girlfriend, ive only gone out with one woman my age. she was very social, had a lot of friends and i just cant handle being in group settings. the women my age that i talk to online have these types of interests so i didnt even bother trying to meet them after this last one

ive gone out with 8 women who were at least 8 years my senior and they were all in a relaxed setting. all the subsequent dates we've had ended the same way so im not sure what they are looking for but it was a lot easier to talk to them and be myself around them


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Well, I'm not an 'agist". I know a woman who is my age and I would love to get to know her better, but she's weighed down with worry etc. And I think, unfortunately my "youthful exuberance" is interpreted as immaturity. I gotta have someone who is fun...not all the time but knows the importance of fun, optimistic outlook on life. And someone who at least once a month wants to go to a concert, dinner etc. What do you perceive as your type Nubly?


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Consider yourself lucky Nubly. I personally prefer older women myself. 8 years my senior is pretty ideal considering my age. However, I would go out with someone younger than me or even the same age if the mental, emotional, and spiritual circumstances permitted. I could name many females on this forum who would fit that criteria.

But lemme think outside the forum for a second here. Okay, lemme see.. oh yeah, there was Cindy, Debra, Monique.. hmm.. oh, and Jennifer and Amanda too. Man, that Monique sure was a kinky little thing in bed.

Actually, there would be no women that I went out with yet.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im assuming you mean my type mentally?

i really dont know. i do want someone who has a fun personality and loves to go out and do things occasionally. ive never been to a concert and the one club i went to years ago, i just felt out of place. i guess i would prefer it if she wasnt into these things and didnt have a billion friends. 

sometimes i think i'll remain single until i turn 40


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Sometimes I think I know my type, but then I meet someone who I get along with and they are far from my type. That is why I like to not get physical until I know I actually like the woman and see a future with her.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I hear you nubs (may I call you that?). Anyway, yes, I kind of meant mentally. I just feel like I can be more compatible with someone older than me, but there certainly are exceptions to that, but I won't name anybody specific here.

For me, it's both their mental outlook and the fact that I just happen to find older women more attractive in general; always have. I don't know why that is. I guess it's that whole MILF fantasy thing. And then when I hear about hot blonde teachers have sex with their horny teenage students, I get pretty jealous.

But again, there are certainly exceptions, and I wouldn't mind going out with someone younger if we have some sort of emotional attachment. And yes, there are a few on here.



nubly said:


> sometimes i think i'll remain single until i turn 40


You don't have to answer this at all if you don't want to, but I'm guessing you're about what, in your mid to late 20s, possibly even early 30s?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Okay Artie, give it up. You're obviously hot for someone here. I DEMAND you pmm and tell me who it is. :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yep im 30. i find it easier to be with women who are older than me but i want to settle down with someone who is between 24-30 years of age. this may sound awful but the reason behind that is because i dont want to be 50yrs old and her be 60yrs+



> And then when I hear about hot blonde teachers have sex with their horny teenage students, I get pretty jealous.


:lol its like "why couldnt that have happend to me?"

i find women in professional attire to be very sexy


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Penny said:


> Formerly Artie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not willing to believe that God created the world and man in six days. If that's what you believe, I'm perfectly fine with it.
> ...


I first now decided to respond to that. I agree that such conversations belong more in the S & C subforum. I don't like to go there a whole lot though since my political stance differs quite a bit differently than the vast majority of SAS'ers. As much as I want to join in such debates, I think it's just for the better if I stay out of it, since it has the potential to turn emotionally violent, especially since I have a tendency to speak my mind.

Sorry to hijack the ongoing conversation in this thread. Please carry on.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Okay Artie, give it up. You're obviously hot for someone here. I DEMAND you pmm and tell me who it is. :lol


I could, but then I'd have to kill you afterwards.











> this may sound awful but the reason behind that is because i dont want to be 50yrs old and her be 60yrs+


You know. I've actually pondered that also many times in my past, but I really don't want to live to be 50 years old anyway. I don't even want to live now to be honest, but killing myself painlessly isn't as easy as movies always like to portray. I had a very minor kidney stone last year, and even that was pretty damn painful.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Formerly Artie said:


> .... but I really don't want to live to be 50 years old anyway.


Wow REALLY??? I do....I don't know if I want to live beyond 80 really but DEFINITELY past 50?? Why do you think that??? Just curious...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> Okay Artie, give it up. You're obviously hot for someone here. I DEMAND you pmm and tell me who it is. :lol


there are quite a lot of ladies in SAS who are attractive and fun. im curious to know which one artie is talking about too :lol


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm really glad you do want to live past 50 Penny. I can tell you're a very positive person. 

Interestingly, I also consider myself a positive person, but SA, and I know, I really hate bringing up SA all the time, but it's pretty much damaged me psychologically, emotionally, and job-wise, not to mention relationship-wise too, but I could live without the latter just so long as I'm doing things in my life from an accomplishment standpoint. Ideally, I think I would want to be a kind of Tesla. That guy was a genius.

But I've been suicidal since I was 24½. I don't really want to go into the specific reasons why since it would be inappropriate on here. SA is a primary cause of that (80% I'd say), but not the only cause.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

To nubly and Fairleigh, fine then. PM me if it's really burning you up inside and I'll tell you. ops


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You really shouldn't keep bringing up SA on these forums.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i have to disagree with that. SA is a major factor why a lot of us are single and it helps to bring up. maybe someone will have pointers to discuss


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Um... I was kidding... y'know, cuz it's SAS...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

LOL, oh god libby yer killing me...KILLIING ME I TELL'YA!

...sometimes sarcasm goes right over my head too.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm really glad you were just kidding Libby. I was just about ready to... call the mental ward on you.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh, I'm already wanted by them.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

You're wanted by other people too.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> You really shouldn't keep bringing up SA on these forums.


This is just another example of why I love Libby.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

For being a smartass?



Qolselanu said:


> You're wanted by other people too.


to be put away.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> For being a smartass?


Yeah, but not just because of that alone.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

This is what my 52 year old dad says, "Younger women are easier to date cause they're impressed way more easy, but older chicks want you to have all your **** together already; a career, a house, etc," or something like that. He never shuts up at dinner about weird crap like that. Haha.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I like the discussion on the first page about one's "baggage." I don't even feel like I know what a "bag" is, let along accumulate baggage. Much can be said for people who have a relatively care-free outlook.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

in our case, baggage is having a mental disorder that makes us socially inept.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

nubly said:


> in our case, baggage is having a mental disorder that makes us socially inept.


well in that case, everyone on the planet has a little baggage. The people on the other side of the coin as us who need constant attention, bar hoppers, obnoxiousity, well, thats baggage.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hmm. well i guess it depends on what each individual person thinks of baggage maybe? but mental illness is not something that someone wants in a partner


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I think if you dig long enough, you might find a bit of mental illness in everyone. Some are better at hiding it.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

dictionary.com said:


> things that encumber one's freedom, progress, development, or adaptability; impediments: intellectual baggage that keeps one from thinking clearly; neurotic conflicts that arise from struggling with too much emotional baggage.


Yeah, it would be hard to find anyone without _any_ "baggage" with this sort of definition.


----------

